# Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block?



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a set of used pistons/rods from a G60 1.8. 
Does anyone know if 1.6 diesel can be bored out to 81.5mm?
That would make a fresh block for my used pistons. Yes, I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (1.7T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.7T* »_I'm a cheap bastard

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Go and find a Digi II 1.8 block,better chance with that....
Money to bore from 77 to 81mm >> Than any 1.8 block.



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 7:29 AM 12-3-2004_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (Wizard-of-OD)*

It is actually has a 76.5mm bore (86.4mm stroke) to equal the 1588cc's, so don't waste your time on boring it to 81.0mm.


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (rhussjr)*

Has anyone sonic checked a 1.6l diesel block's bore. I'm looking for fact here, not hear say.
I wanted to see if anyone has actually done this, so I don't spend money checking the block myself.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (1.7T)*

Um, look it up on any VW technical website? Or better yet...how about the bently?








If it had anything near to an 81mm bore, but was still only 1.6l, the stroke would be so short that I bet the pistons would be resting on the crank itself.
Geez guy, if you can't dig up an old 1.8 block for less than 25USD, then you don't have the right connections...meaning any junkyard within 100miles.


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (B4S)*

The diesel 1.6 is 76.5mmX86.4mm(same crank as 1.8, I belive). The diesel has bigger head bolts. It will need 1 drainback on the head plugged.
I talked to my machinist, and will most likely sonic check the block. At $90(cleaning/checking), I wanted to see if any one has done this before I become the guinney pig.
I could get a used 1.8 block, find one in spec. I have built my turbo motor with used pistons and block without machining, ie. my 1715cc (used 1.7 block, audi 5kt pistons). I have ran 13.09sec in the 1/4mi. with this engine.
My rabbit is all junyard parts. I don't have the big dollars to spend. I have less than $1000 into my engine/turbo setup. 
I'm just looking for a cheaper way than buying pistons for $500+ .
That would go against my cheapass nature!


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (1.7T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.7T* »_The diesel 1.6 is 76.5mmX86.4mm(same crank as 1.8, I belive). The diesel has bigger head bolts. It will need 1 drainback on the head plugged.
I talked to my machinist, and will most likely sonic check the block. At $90(cleaning/checking), I wanted to see if any one has done this before I become the guinney pig.
I could get a used 1.8 block, find one in spec. I have built my turbo motor with used pistons and block without machining, ie. my 1715cc (used 1.7 block, audi 5kt pistons). I have ran 13.09sec in the 1/4mi. with this engine.
My rabbit is all junyard parts. I don't have the big dollars to spend. I have less than $1000 into my engine/turbo setup. 
I'm just looking for a cheaper way than buying pistons for $500+ .
That would go against my cheapass nature!










Actually the crank is quite different. I'm about 90% sure the diesel uses the smaller 1.6 rod size, and the snout is quite different. Also early blocks tend to crack around the headbolt holes, plus a 1.8 head doesn't fit without some machine work.
Even if you could bore it to 81 (you can't) it would certainly cost more than it would to find a 1.8 block. Find a plain jane Golf engine for $50.00-it already has 8.5:1 compression. Don't be penny wise and pound foolish.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (1.7T)*

You can bore that early block to 83mm. You wouuld have to use the 1.6/1.7 rods but they have a 22mm pin. Isn't the G-60 piston a 20mm pin?


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (art.clemens)*

cheapest way to get displacement is also the easiest. get an ABA block, you can get one of those for about 100 bux. cheaper than machining, good block for small amount of boost, decent amount of displacement...
-jared


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (art.clemens)*

According to http://not2fast.wryday.com/vw/...shtml, its a 136mm rod, 22mm pin, and a 48mm rod journal.
The plan was to punch out the 1.6D, install a 1.8 crank, and use th G60 rods& forged pistons. 
The down side is the cost. It will cost about $90 to clean and sonic check the block, another $270 to bore it out(roughly a .200" overbore. three stage, $90 a stage).
I'll just hand pick a used 1.8, and use my G60 components. I'll probably fork out the dough for pistons for my EFI 2.0 16valve turbo project.
Thanks for entertaining the thought though.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Max over-bore on a 1.6 diesel block? (1.7T)*

a diesel block (and the early 1.5 block) cannot be bored very much due to the type of cylinders (non-siamesed vs. siamesed) so it cannot be bored to 81 or 81.5. The 1.6D crank has the larger rod journal and is essentially the same as a 1.8/G-60 crank except for the snout although an 83+ 1.6D crank would have the larger snout also.


----------

